# Which Tacoma mount has the best ground clearance?



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I may purchase a 2004 Tacoma, and was wondering which plow mount has the best ground clearance w/o the plow attached?

OR

Which mount is the easest to remove during the summer months?

I would use the truck to plow in the winter, but for off-roading in the summer...

Thanks,

~Troy


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Probably Fisher. They tend to have the highest. Still mine hung down 5-6 inches below the frame.

The Fisher frame was attached to the truck frame at the tow hook points and by two long bolts in the back. It was very eay to remove in the summer. Bumper could stay on etc.


----------

